# buffedCast 310: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Elenenedh (30. Juli 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Onyxias Schamane (30. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja nach dem gefühlten 112 Versuch eine meiner Fragen dran^^

Zu WoW:

1. Wird es neue Mount Erfolge geben? Nach 100 Mounts ist ja Schluss mit den Erfolgen und den Belohungen.
Wenn ja, wie viele Mounts muss man sammeln und welche Reittier Belohung wird es dafür geben?

2. Wird es neue Quest Erfolge und Titel geben? Nach 3000 Quest und dem Titel "der Unermüdliche" geht es ja nicht weiter.
Wenn ja, wie viele Quest muss man abschließen und wird es wieder einen Titel geben?

3. Was passiert mit dem "Meister der Lehren"? Wird einem Spieler der den Titel errungen hat der Titel aberkannt, da neue Gebiete kommen?

Ich denke im Vorraus


----------



## Naras (30. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts eig. aus mit der Ruf-Fraktion bei der man eine "Farm bekommt" ?

  P.S. Ich will immer noch ein Lore-(delax-)podcast!
  P.S.² Internet hat mein Deutsch umgebringt.!  Was tuten ?

  MfG


----------



## aspendolf (30. Juli 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]WoW Teil[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Servus Buffed-Team[/font] 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wollte fragen ob man es schon weis was mit den Tapfarkeitspunkten passier? Ob die einfach in gerechtigkeit punkte umgewandelt werden, resetet oder kriegt man gold für wie in WotLK. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## d2wap (30. Juli 2012)

*An David: *
Die "Besen Fressen"-Wette hast du wohl gewonnen. Die MoP Ankündigung kam noch im Juli. Das Spiel erscheint ende September.
Wenn ich richtig rechne (Cataclysm erschien Anfang Dezember 2010) kaut das WoW-Volk seit nunmehr fast 2 Jahren an dem Addon rum.
Zu Zeiten von Lich King & Co wurde gejammert, dass man so lange auf das Addon wartet... 
Doch heute kommen solche Aussagen und Jammereien nicht mehr so frequentiert vor.... ist der WoW Spieler an sich leidensfähiger oder geduldiger geworden?*

*Nebenbei bemerkt: Hast du abgenommen?
Sieht zumindest so aus ... Falls dem so ist schick ich das nächste Mal zu einem Jubiläum keinen Kuchen 

*An Teil 2:*
Wer bereut den Steam Summer Sale?
Ich tue es jedenfalls nicht. Bin zum Glück innerhalb meines Budgets, das ich mir setzte, geblieben.


----------



## Uuoden (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu Diablo 3 und zwar zu dem bevorstehenden PvP-Inhalt der ja mit patch 1.1. irgendwann erscheinen soll.
Ich bin ein reiner Casual-Spieler mit einer Wöchentlichen Spielzeit von ca. 4 bis 6 Std. und hänge so seit Tagen im ersten Akt des Inferno-Modus fest, um dort etwas Gold zu farmen, damit ich den zweiten Akt mal irgendwann bewältigt bekomme. 
Wo ich ehrlich sagen muss das meine Motivation in den letzten Tagen stark nachgelassen hat aber ich will das Spiel noch nicht ganz abschreiben weil mich das PvP in Diablo reizt.
Aber jetzt komme ich zu meiner Frage !!! Habt Ihr schon was in Erfahrung bringen können wie die Regeln im PvP aussehen könnte und damit meine ich das Equipment ??? 
Wird man mit seiner eigenen Ausrüstung in die Arena geworfen kann ich jetzt schon mal für mich prophezeien, dass ich wahrscheinlich mehr auf den Boden liegen werde als zu triumphieren. 
Oder vielleicht werden alle Rüstung gleich gesetzt, natürlich spezifisch für jede Klasse und die dritte Möglichkeit wäre ein Buff der die Defizite vom schlechten Equipment ausgleichen würde.
Ich würde die Variante mit den gleichen stats für alle am besten aber wie ich befürchte wird da nicht viel passieren und so wird Diablo vielleicht sogar noch mehr Gamer verlieren weil der Spielspaß nicht mehr gegeben ist und nur zu farmen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Da der patch 1.1 wahrscheinlich erst nach Guild Wars 2 erscheinen wird, werden wieso viele Spieler ein richtiges PvP bevorzugen und das ich nicht mal böse gemeint in Bezug auf das Diabl 3-PvP-System.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Uuoden


----------



## Zyon (30. Juli 2012)

huhu ihrs 

wow-teil
wollte euch bitten ein bischen über den mönch in dessen verschiedenen skillungen im voraussichtlichen endgame bzw. highlvl zu sprechen. welche erfahrungen ihr mit ihm habt, ob er hoffnungslos überzogen (ähnlich dem dk zu anfang lk) ist, ob er eine sinnvolle ergänzung im raid ist, welche rollen er am besten übernimmt (tankheal, gruppenheal) etc. merci <3

das wars schon wieder,
schöne woche!

slowee


----------



## Keksfox (30. Juli 2012)

Fargen zu Guild Wars 2:

1: Hallo Buffies, ich habe mir gerade die WvWvW Karte von GW2 angekuckt und festgestellt, dass sie zwar aus 4 "Inseln" besteht, aber 3 davon exakt gleich vom Aussehen und vom Aufbau sind. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn (zB damit jeder Server den gleichen Anfang hat) oder ist das schon eine kleine Faulheit der Entwickler und somit simples Level-Recycling? 

2: Die Wurzeln (die einen festhalten, bis sie zerstört sind), von denen im letzten Cast ein User meinte, sie wären zu imba sind leider nicht eine Volksfähigkeit der Sylvari, sondern ein Eliteskill der Waldläufer und somit im SPvP verwendbar. Ich finde sie dort zu Over Powert, da man in einem konzentrierten 1vs1 die Wurzeln nicht umbedingt bemerkt. Ich denke, dass die Wurzeln stärker hervorgehoben werden sollten (war das jetzt grammatikalisch richtig??), was meint ihr dazu und allgemein zur Balance des Spiels (auch im PvE).

Vielen Dank schon mal und bis dann.


----------



## Luedique (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

*Zu WoW:*
Gibt es in WoW noch epische Questreihen, die vergleichsweise lang sind? 
Momentan bin ich in Rift unterwegs und sehr angetan von den epischen Questreihen.

*Zu Guild Wars 2:*
Ich habe gelesen das es möglich sein wird mit anderen Klasse Fähigkeiten zu kombinieren. 
 - Ist es nur ein nettes Gimmik für zwischendurch oder kann man dieses Feature auch taktisch gut einsetzten?
 - Kann man jede eigene Fähigkeit mit jeder Fähigkeit anderer Klassen kombinieren oder gibt es hier Einschränkungen?

In einem Video zu GW2 habe ich gesehen, dass man durch, vorher freigeschaltete, Teleporter durch die Spielewelt reisen kann. 
Allerdings waren dort eine vielzahl an Teleporter zu sehe. Auf der gezeigten Karte, ein kleines Gebiet, waren mind. 7 oder 8 zu sehen.
 - Gibt es wirklich derartig viele Teleporter?
 - Oder ist die Welt einfach zu groß um mit weniger Teleporter auszukommen?
 - Wie groß wird die Welt von Guild Wars 2 sein? (Gebiete, etc...)
 - Wird es Haustiere geben?
Man soll überwiegend mit dynamischen Ereignissen Stufen aufsteigen.
 - Wiederholen sich die Events in verschiedenen Gebieten oder sind es gänzlich unterschiedliche?

*Zu Rift:*
Trion hat eine Erweiterung für Rift in diesem Herbst angekündigt.
Unteranderem wurde je eine neue Seele für Magier, Geistliche, Schurke und Krieger angekündigt. 
 - Was für Seelen könnten das für die Klassen sein: Eine Erweiterung der Rollenmöglichkeiten, wie z.B.: tankende Magier, unterstützende Krieger...?

Grüße luedique


----------



## Zwerg ;) (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu WoW, falls sie noch nicht beantwortet wurde:
Wie viel Spielzeit braucht man in etwa um auf Stufe 90 zu kommen bzw. wie lange habt ihr dafür gebraucht ?

LG Zwerg


----------



## skakalit (30. Juli 2012)

Frage zum WoW Teil an David

Wie findest du die Tänze der Pandaren und was würdest du von einen Tanzstudio halten, wo man gegeneinander antreten könnte im Tanzwettbewerb.Die Steuerung könnte funktionieren wie bei dem Spiel "Step Mania" oder ähnlichen anderen  
Spielen.


----------



## Twein (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo biffis!

Hier sind meine Fragen an den WOW Teil:

1. Wird es  einem level 90 charakter möglich sein, einen anderen Charakter, der die Eingangstore in den Tal der ewigen blüten noch nicht "offengequestet" hat  trotzdem rüberfliegen? ( alo mit der phiole der Sande, der Rakete oder dem Obsidianschwinge?)

2.Mir ist  aufgefallen, dass wow auf dem ptr besser aussieht als sonst. Kann es möglich sein, dass die Entwickler die Grafik nochmals verbessert haben?

grüße,
-Twein


----------



## bluedust (30. Juli 2012)

Moin

- Könnt ihr etwas zu Archäologie in MoP erzählen? Was für Änderungen kommen für diesen Beruf?
- Wenn MoP am 25.9. kommt, wann können wir mit dem (Patch) für das Theramore-Event und die Talente rechnen?

/edit

- ich habe diese Woche auf einer anderen MMO-Seite gelesen dass es geplant sei, zusammen mit MoP, bereits die überarbeitete Form der Zwerge und Orcs ins spiel zu implementieren?! Reine Spekulation?

Danke und Gruss
Bluedust


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (30. Juli 2012)

An den WoW Teil:

-Wird es wieder Klassenquests geben? Wenn ja/nein findet ihr es gut oder schlecht. Ich fände es super da ich mich mit diesem "Hey du hast ein lvl up, hier sind deine neuen skills" kram irgendwie nicht anfreunden kann. (Hexerbegleiter Folianten und verschiedene Zauberränge fand ich auch besser... naja anderes Thema  )

-Werden die "alten" Berufe überarbeitet? Hab da mal so etwas gehört ... 

Gruß!


----------



## Gibin (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine *Diablo 3* Datenbank? Für die Zufalls-Werte bei den Waffen und Rüstungen macht das wenig Sinn, aber für viele Erfolge vermisse ich eine Datenbank in der steht wo ich zu suchen habe. Dies betrifft vor allem Erkundungs und Lese Erfolge. Wo, in welchem Questabschnitt kann dieses oder jenes Ereignis, Dungeon oder Buch gefunden werde bzw. wann sind welche Gesprächsoptionen mit den NSC's möglich. Natürlich ist das immer noch zufällig aber zu wissen wo es überhaupt auftauchen kann würde das suchen viel einfacher machen.

Und wie sollte es anders Sein die Ankündigung von *Mists of Pandaria* kam pünktlich mit dem letzten Buffed-Cast. Also gibt es wohl doch keinen Marzipanbesen. Schade eigentlich.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## Nermanu (30. Juli 2012)

huhu,

Meine Frage zu WOW:

Wird es mit MoP möglich sein Crossrealmraids im aktuellen content zu machen ? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gabs da doch mal ne ankündigung von blizz.
Das wäre Toll denn unser Server ist so gut wie tot und auf denn besser bevölkerten treiben sich nur noch Kinder rum


----------



## Omarosa (30. Juli 2012)

WoW

1: es wird ja möglich sein mit beginn der haustierkämpfe mit eben solchen zu handeln. bedeutet denn dieses das dann alle aus dem haustierhop handelbar werden und das wächterjunges nun nicht mehr das einzige bleibt? wie sieht es mit erfolgspets aus wie zb dem stinktier oder dem mopsigen streuner?

2: ist schon bekannt wie man nach pandaria kommen wird? per schiff/zeppelin aus sturmwind/orgrimmar?


----------



## Nuvielle (30. Juli 2012)

WoW:

Hallihallo

Jetzt, wo das Release Date wärs natürlich interessant zu wissen wann der MoP Pre Patch kommt. Ist hierzu schon was bekannt ? 

Mit dem Pre Patch soll ja das Theramore Szenario online kommen, aber wie ihr in eurem Szenarien FAQ schreibt kann man Szenarien erst mit lvl 90 besuchen. Was macht aber dann das Theramore Szenario im Pre Patch ? Wo liegt der Fehler ? ^.^


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Saboosa (30. Juli 2012)

Hey,
nur ne kurze Frage.. 
Wie heißt das Outro was ihr immer Abspielt, wenn es zur nächsten Gruppe geht, die die anderen MMO's besprechen?


----------



## maos (30. Juli 2012)

Hi liebes buffed-Team!

GW2:

Werden *Traits* nicht wie Skill-Bäume in anderen MMOs Gruppenleiter oder Gilden dazu verleiten, von Gruppen- bzw. Gilden-Mitglieder ganz bestimmte Trait-Auswahlen zu verlangen? Obwohl eben das durch das Skill/Waffen-System versucht (zumindest zu einem gewissen Grad) wurde zu verhindern?



buffed-Kolumne: Guild Wars 2

Wird es zukünftig vor jedem Release eines neuen MMOs solche eine mahnende Kolumne zur Bedachtheit und gesunder Skepsis geben, wenn der Gesamtcontent (zumindest im Rahmen von überprüfbaren wichtigster Eckpunkten des Gesamtcontents) noch nicht vor Release bekannt ist?

Wurde diese deutlich direktere Kommunikation schon früher einmal angewandt vor einer Veröffentlichung?


----------



## Rifter (30. Juli 2012)

Luedique schrieb:


> *Zu Guild Wars 2:*
> Ich habe gelesen das es möglich sein wird mit anderen Klasse Fähigkeiten zu kombinieren.
> - Ist es nur ein nettes Gimmik für zwischendurch oder kann man dieses Feature auch taktisch gut einsetzten?
> - Kann man jede eigene Fähigkeit mit jeder Fähigkeit anderer Klassen kombinieren oder gibt es hier Einschränkungen?
> ...



Fragen die auch mich interessieren würden.

Noch dazu:


Wird es Dungon Tools geben wie DungonFinder? Oder will man ohne auskommen?
Wird die persönliche Geschichte weiter Erzählt (via Patch) oder findet sie plötzlich ein jähes Ende?
Sind die Hüpfrätsel auf der Minimap verzeichnet bzw. benötige ich diese um meien Erkundungsfortschritt voran zu bringen? Welche belohnungen hab ich bei solchen Rätseln zu erwarten? Hab ich als Jump&Run-Phobiker überhaupt eine Chance solche Rätsel zu meistern?
Wenn es keine Itemspirale in GW2 geben soll, worüber ich sehr froh wäre..., sind Items überhaupt in Gewöhnlich/Selten/Episch eingeteilt? Wenn ja wie Unterscheiden sich diese Items, wie schwer wird es sein an diesen Items heranzu kommen?
Werden die Instanzen zufällig durchmischt sodass keine InstanzID so ist wie die andere?


Welche Klasse hat euch am meisten Spaß bereitet? und welche werdet ihr spielen?
Werdet ihr neben GW2 auch noch andere MMO's zocken?


----------



## Teysha (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed-TEam,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu GW2:

Wie lange dauern im Durchschnitt diese Events?

Was ist, wenn ich ein Event nicht bis zum Ende mitmachen kann? Bekomm ich dann weniger Boni ( ich weiß nich so genau, welche Belohnungen man nach erfolgreichen Events bekommt ).


Und noch etwas... Einer von Euch spielt Ashe bei LoL? O.oGeschmacksneurotiker :-P


----------



## Nevistus (30. Juli 2012)

An Flo:

Hättest du mit einer solchen Resonanz auf deine Kolumne gerechnet? Was sagst du zur doch teils harschen Kritik? 
Ich kann mich deinen in der Kolumne geäußerten Befürchtungen nur anschließen.

An jemanden, der Kontakt zu Dan hat:

Was sagt er zu Diablo 3? Er ist doch einer der Hardcore-Diablo 1 und 2 begeisterten gewesen.


----------



## SnwoHow (30. Juli 2012)

Hi ihr Buffies!
Ich habe da ein paar Fragen:
Der Guild Wars 2 Release Termin rückt ja immer näher. 
1. Glaubt ihr, es findet noch ein Stresstest statt?
2. Werdet ihr GW2 spielen? wenn ja, welche Klasse und welches Volk wollt ihr spielen?
Bei Flo tippe ich ja mal dezent auf Norn/Krieger 
Zu TSW:
1. Werdet ihr am "Feierwochend-Event" teilnehmen?(man soll ja ein schickes T-Shirt Kriegen können)
Würde ja gerne, aber leider bin ich außgerechnet an diesem WE nicht da 
2. Was ist eure Lieblings-Waffenkombi?

Eine Kombi-Frage:
War The Secret World für euch ein Überbrückungsspiel für GW2 oder werdet ihr es weiterspielen?


----------



## Auronos (30. Juli 2012)

Zu WoW:

Der Jadewald ist ja nun wieder geöffnet.
Was hat sich dort alles verändert?


----------



## Lilanima (30. Juli 2012)

kurz und knapp, wie findet ihr den neuen batman?


----------



## deinemuddadotcom (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Welcher Berg ist höher?
Der Hyjal oder der Nimalaya?


----------



## hayret (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

Ich habe zwei fragen zu Guild Wars 2 und zwar,
1.ich habe die standard version (mit beta) von guild wars 2 und wollte sie upgraden zu Digital Deluxe Edition.
Geht das und ab wann kann man das machen?

2:Auf Welchen Server werdet ihr Spielen?


----------



## Xaltheos (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo ihr Buffies,

meine Frage an den WoW-Teil.
Es ist so weit. Wir alle kennen das Erscheinungsdatum von Mists of Pandaria ... und ich habe die Erkenntnis, dass
ich in den Staaten bin. &*$"=%/§#$ !!!

Kann ich mir denn jetzt wenigstens das Spiel in den Staaten kaufen, oder kann ich einen amerikanischen Key nicht auf
einen europäischen Account anwenden??

lg
Xaltheos


----------



## Naras (30. Juli 2012)

Xaltheos schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Buffies,
> 
> meine Frage an den WoW-Teil.
> Es ist so weit. Wir alle kennen das Erscheinungsdatum von Mists of Pandaria ... und ich habe die Erkenntnis, dass
> ...



Wenn du keine CE kaufen willst, kannst du dir ja zu not auch die Digitale Version kaufen ?


MfG


----------



## Skully1991 (31. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage zu Guild Wars 2

Welche Klassen und welche Rassen werdet Ihr am Launch spielen?


----------



## Farsania (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr schon intensiv die neue Klasse Mönch gespielt habt und wen ja welcher Specc gefällt euch da am besten, und wie steht er zu den anderen Klassen?

ps: euer Podcast ist Klasse


----------



## Quem (31. Juli 2012)

GuildWars2

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ersteinmal möchte ich mich recht herzlich für die vielen Jahre der gepflegten Unterhaltung bedanken! Ich bin von Anfang an dabei und freue mich noch immer jede Woche aufs neue wenn der neue Cast erscheint 

Nun aber zur Frage:

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es Vorbestellern möglich sein wird bereits am 25.08 los zu legen.
Stimmt das?

Und wenn ja, welche Version muss ich vorbestellen um am PreLaunch Teil zu nehmen,  bzw. gibt/gab es eine Deadline bis wann ich meine Vorbestellung getätigt haben muss?

Liebe Grüße an das ganze Team hinter buffed, besonders an die "alten" Helden von früher


----------



## Alamor (31. Juli 2012)

Erste Frage: Da ja jetzt der Release von Guild Wars 2 und WoW bekannt ist, die Frage was Ihr dann eher spielen werdet. Der Patch für WoW auf 5.0 wird ja wohl, so wie vormals immer, ca. einen Monat vorher aufgespielt. Also im Zeitraum des GW2 Release. Was werdet Ihr also eher spielen? (nicht arbeitsbezogen)

Zweite Frage: Seid ihr eher Android nutzer oder iOS Nutzer? Interessiert mich persönlich, da Android ja schon über 60% Marktanteil hat (letzte Zahl die ich noch wusste war 56%, aber ist auch schon ein Monat her)

Dritte Frage: Was war das letzte Spiel, das euch wirklich sehr begeistern konnte? (bin mir nicht sicher ob die Frage schon mal kam)

Vierte Frage: Wiviel gebt ihr privat für Spiele aus? Monatlich, Jährlich.

lg


----------



## Rifter (31. Juli 2012)

Was mich noch zu *Guild Wars 2 *interessieren würde:


Gibt es in GW2 einen "Oberbösewicht" bzw. lassen sich die Völker in gut/böse einzeilen?

Die Charr und die Menschen dürften sich ja nicht ganz grün sein.


Wie verhält es sich mit Open-PvP? Gibts es Städte Raids? Oder können sich Gilden in der offenen Welt Angreifen, sodass diese die Fraktionen ersetzen?


----------



## Alamor (31. Juli 2012)

Noch eine Frage die mir grad eingefallen ist zu GUILD WARS 2

Es gibt ja die Herz Quests (Herzensangelegenheiten).  Kann man diese eigentlich wiederholen und bringt es dann auch wieder EP und Karma? ich konnte das nämlich nicht festestellen in BW3


----------



## Eyora (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

als erstes mal möchte ich Flo zu der gelungenen Kolumne gratulieren. Mit seiner Begeisterung hat er mir bisher ziemliches Unwohlsein bereitet (als Journalist der so überschwänglich von einem Produkt angetan ist, das er Scheins nicht hinterfragte, ließ mich stutzig werden, wo ich Flo vorher immer als sehr guten Journalisten wahrnahm), der Artikel zeugt allerdings von sehr guter kritisch, journalistischer Leistung.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1.
Es sollte ja mal ein Artikel erscheinen, indem die WoW-Bücher mit der empfohlenen Reihenfolge vorgestellt werden sollten. Könntest ihr den in den Kommentaren bitte verlinken? ich habe ihn nicht gefunden.
Da ihr ja Lore Experten zu sein scheint, mal die Frage ob ihr noch andere Quellen, als das Spiel und die Bücher habt. Wäre sehr interessiert daran, diese mal durchzuarbeiten, da ich sehr großer Lore-Fan bin.

2.
Die digitale Delachs Edition (richtige Aussprache) habe ich mir direkt zugelegt, da ich die Ingame Items sehr gut finde, mit den übrigen Staubfängern in einer CE-Packung nie etwas anfangen konnte.
Könnt ihr in Erfahrung bringen ob Blizzard plant auch Deluxe-Versionen der vorherigen Addons zu bringen? Eine Classic,BC und WotlK würde ich mir aufgrund der Ingame Haustiere sehr gerne holen.

3.
Zum Haustierkampf:
Wird es möglich sein auch Haustiere zu züchten (sich vermehren zu lassen)?
Wird man auch gegen NPC's kämpfen können oder nur gegen Spieler?
Wenn man gegen NPC's kämpfen kann, gibt es dort wie bei einem berühmten Gameboy Spiel auch Ränge oder Medallien zu gewinnen?
Ich liebe die Comic-Vorlage und hoffe das sie das Spiel möglichst gleich in WoW einbinden.
(Nein, ich entsprang nicht der Generation Pokemon, aber als Pfadfinder-Gruppen-Leiter musste man sich damals mit auseinandersetzen, um mit den Kids mitreden zu können und ich muss sagen, da gab es schlimmere Sachen.)


----------



## Aircrash (31. Juli 2012)

Moin Buffies,

meine Fragen gehen wie immer an den WoW-Teil



01. Auf der Beta ist ja ein 11. Charakterslot verfügbar. Ist das bereits final das es nur einen neuen gibt oder gibt es Anzeichen dafür, das sich das eventuell noch ändert ? Wäre schön, denn die meisten meiner Gilde sind Vieltwinker.

02. In euren heutigen News auf der Seite habt Ihr ja darüber berichtet, das die Raid Instanzen wieder gestaffelt aufeinander aufgebaut werden. Begrüßt Ihr diese Entwicklung ? Ich für meinen Teil finde das hervorragend. Ich stell mir nur die Frage ob sich das wirklich vernünftig ausbalancieren lässt bei soviel Schwierigkeitsgraden. 

03. Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Questhub der Allianz rund um Theramore nach dem Event ? Und wie könnten die einzelnen Persönlichkeiten im Spiel auf diese erste "Untat" von Herrn Höllschrei reagieren ? Besonders Sylvanas gehört ja nicht unbedingt zu Garoshs größtem Fanclub.

Gruß Jörg alias Aircrash

PS:  Nachdem David ja nun um die Sache mit dem Besen herumgekommen ist kam uns eine andere nette Idee  Vielleicht kann er ja im Rahmen der Schlotternächte nachweisen das er einen solchen besessen hat und 1x durch die Buffed Show reiten *lach*


----------



## sidinia (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Erst mal lob an die redaktion. auch wenn sich in den letzten Jahren die geschwindikeit der news etwas zurückgenommen hat und es durch twitter und facebook erheblich schwerer geworden ist der schnellste zu sein, schafft ihr es doch immer wieder die news vllt nicht als erste aber dafür in einem ordentlich artikel mit Bildern und nicht als halbsatz mit #, @ und miniurl zu veröffentlichen. Danke auch für kurzweilige Buffedshows Buffedcasts highfive's und was sonst noch so ist 

*WoW*
1.) Wird es in WoW nach einer gefühlten 100 Jährigen Beta überhaupt noch wirklich spass machen das addon zu spielen nachdem man fast alles schon gesehen hat?

2.) was haltet ihr generell von so extrem langen Beta events wird der Spieler hier als Werbemedium gebraucht oder wirklich als tester oder soll eine lange Beta spieler bei der stange halten die auf den live servern nichts mehr zu tun haben und ihren account eher auslaufen lassen.

*GW2*
3.) auf welchen Servern werdet ihr in GW2 vertreten sein?

4.) eine Umfrage auf welchem Server die community spielen möchte fände ich nett. hab zwar schon die ein oder andere gesehen, aber die Umfragen sind meist sehr sehr begrenzt, also allein durch die anzahl der User die teilnehmen und durch aktualitäts probleme.

5.) Was haltet ihr von der möglichkeit mit lvl 1 direkt ins WvWvW einzusteigen um Festungen/Boni für den eigenen Server zu erstreiten. wird das eine lohnende option sein (schneller levelaufstieg da keiner defft) oder verpasst man so einfach nur die schöngestaltete PVE welt?

6.) Zur GW2 Kritik. Sicherlich ist kaum content über lvl 40 ausgegeben. Man weiß es wird events geben und worldbosse. Dies wird einen hardcore PVE WoW raider natürlich nicht reichen, aber liegt der endcontent des Spiels nicht eher im WvW und sPvP? man sieht an DAOC, das immernoch läuft das dieses model spieler über Jahre ohne wesentliche addons fesseln kann, und selbst bei WoW regen sich PvPler wesentlich weniger auf als PVEler wenn neuer content ausbleibt. Dies führt zur Frage ob ein Auslaufendes spiel nicht mehr auf PvP setzen sollte um zu überleben mit einer kleineren aber stabilen spielerschaft

*Zukunft und Blizzard*
7.) letzte Frage. Nachdem wir nun wissen das ein NPC im Teufelswald von Sargeras redet dem glaub ich letzten Titan, könnte das womöglich etwas mit Blizzards geheimprojekt TITAN zu tun haben? wenn ich mich recht entsinne soll das ja auch bald (innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahre) erscheinen (wobei bei Blizzard weiß man ja nie ) soll?


----------

